# 2003 Sentra ABS light is on all the time even when car is not moving



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello,

My 2003 Sentra recently has the ABS light on whatever I do with the car, I topped the fluid reservoir but the light is still on, so I'm think about a blown fuse or a bad ABS sensor.

I checked the fuses bow in the engine compartment but the places where the ABS words are written don't have fuses but some small square plastic boxes with sort of copper coils inside (I don't know what they are called).

So I would like to know is there any fuse to check when the ABS light is on ?

Thanks


----------

